
Windows could be made from transparent, renewable 'wood' - antouank
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-03/31/transparent-wood-building-walls-solar-cells
======
SixSigma
What is this "transparent polymer"?

A prepolymerized methyl methacrylate (MMA) solution.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methyl_methacrylate](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Methyl_methacrylate)

MMA is the precursor to Poly(methyl methacrylate) (PMMA), also known as
acrylic or acrylic glass.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly%28methyl_methacrylate%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poly%28methyl_methacrylate%29)

So basically, this "clear wood glass" is made from plastic.

